# how do I keep excel info inside one box?



## overdrawnprocess (May 11, 2007)

I had a few questions about excel. If I put a whole paragraph of text inside one cell, is there any way to make it so the text doesnt run over to the cell next to it and the ones below it once I've put in the paragraphs?

Obviously all of the words stay in the one cell but in normal viewing it just covers up the next cells if there's nothing in them.

And is there any way to have all the paragraphs copy normally? When I copy the paragraph from the cell and paste it somewhere else, it usually comes out weird.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Right click on the cell and select Format Cells, select the alignment tab and then click on wrap text and click on OK.

You can then widen the column or row or both to make the text fit in the way you want it


----------

